# Results for Racing at Cass County HO Raceway.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well we had our first race today. 5 Classes

First I'd love to say thank you to everyone that made it to my home for the racing. I really enjoyed having you guys here and I had fun.

Second to my understanding wife and the help she provided with getting the Brownies and Sloppy Joes made, and her help getting the Chicken going. I wouldn't have been able to do it without her. I OWE HER BIG TIME!

Last but by no means least to Mark Hosaflook for the slot cars. You didn't have to but it was real nice of you to give them away.

Now to the results;
Stock Thunderjet
1. John Darrigan 82 laps
2. Larry Wallace 80 laps
3. Craig Yoder 71 laps
4. Parker Fought 68 laps
5. Mark Hosaflook 67 laps
6. Adam Hosaflook 66 laps
7. Randy Robbins 60 laps

Johhny Lightning/Auto World Tuff Ones Thunderjets
( Minimum Lap Time WAS NOT RESET into computer. )
( That's why lap totals are less than Stock Tjet class)
1. John Darrigan 81 laps
2. Parker Fought 78 laps
3. Larry Wallace 77 laps
4. Mark Hosaflook 74 laps
5. Adam Hosaflook 72 laps
6. Craig Yoder 69 laps
7. Randy Robbins 67 laps
( Craig would've been in the top 3 if I would've reset the proper minimum lap time into the computer. I'm very sorry for the screw up on MY part. )

Magna / X-Traction
1. John Darrigan 124 laps
2. Larry Wallace 120 laps
3. Craig Yoder 113 laps
4. Parker Fought 101 laps
5. Randy Robbins 89 laps
6. Adam Hosaflook 87 laps
7. Mark Hosaflook 83 laps

Box Stock TYCO 440-X2 and Life-Like Fast Trackers
1. Larry Wallace 176 laps
2. Craig Yoder 173 laps
3. John Darrigan 167 laps
4. Parker Fought 163 laps
5. Mark Hosaflook 151 laps
6. Adam Hosaflook 137 laps
7. Randy Robbins 128 laps

Super Stock 440-X2 and Fast Trackers
1. Randy Robbins 200 laps @ section 30
2. Larry Wallace 200 laps @ section 8
3. Craig Yoder 197 laps
4. Parker Fought 186 laps
5. John Darrigan 173 laps
6. Mark Hosaflook 170 laps
7. Adam Hosaflook 150 laps

There they are, Mark and Adam did real good for there first time racing on a track with Race Timer '96. Mark and Adam proved one thing to me, with a little more track time they will be just as good as anyone who raced today at my track.
They did not have Box Stock or Super Stock cars of there own. I was totally impressed with there performance today. See you guys next race at Larry's Topeka Monster Mile. Mark, Adam we'll car pool there and I'll drive. Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Adam and I had an awesome time. That 6 hours of fun literally sped by and we both learned a bunch. Need to hook up on some more cars of our own so we don't mooch off the other guys. 


Randy was a sensational host. Plenty of food and drink and that chicken was as good as I've ever had. The tech tips and help were outstanding as those guys know what they are doing for sure. We hope we get invited back again because that's real fun. Randy's set up is really cool. His H.O. scale train layout took me back to the day and his collection of tanks is outstanding.

Before we got to Randy's, I pictured 4 lanes of track and guys just running with box stock stuff. Not even close, lane colors, lane stickers, computer timing, lap speeds, lap counter, controls with different ohm settings and enough rules to keep it fair and honest without too many rules to slow the fun. Adam was already talking me into the same layout so it's only a question of time now. I'll be working a little faster now to get that basement done

By the way, Randy was playing gracious host as he clearly tanked the first four races so Adam and I didn't look the fool.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

P.S.


I WON the Aurora/snowmobile class. Got some special "tweak" help from Craig turning a 9 second lap into a 5.8 second. Not bad for a 40 year old Aurora.


----------



## oldmanslot (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all! Do you have any pix of your track Randy? Id like so see it because it might be awhile before I make it down your way.

Ken


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ken, I have to transfer them to the computer. It may be a few days as Thanksgiving is approaching and we are having dinner for the family at our house. But the pictures will be up by this weekend for sure. 

Mark, you'll be invited to every race I'm able to get in this winter. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's some pictures of my and the wife's track. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here is the food cooking.


----------



## oldmanslot (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice track Randy! How longs your table? Looks fast! Thanks for the pictures.
Here's my small track Im throwing together. Its 7 foot long and 4 foot wide. I dont have alot of room on this side of my basement. Another one of my hobbies is on the other side.  

Ken


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The track is 4 X 16 feet long, Race Timer '96 runs the racing. 4 lanes color coded red, blue, yellow, and white. Rotation is in that order also with red on the inside and white on the outside. 

I like your track, very challenging looking. Randy.


----------

